# TSA (Transport Security Administration) approved snacks?



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

We're flying to Canada next week and it's an evening flight (leaves at 6:30). It's good in that our longest flight coincides with her bedtime, so I hope she sleeps. But it's bad in that getting to the airport, going through security, and boarding our first plane is right in the middle of dinner time. I'm planning on feeding her a good late lunch before we leave the house (around 3:30-4), but she will definitely be hungrier later in the evening. Our late flight has a "snack" on board, probably consisting of pretzels or something. And our layover is just long enough to make the connection, so no stopping at a food court.

So, I'm wondering what I should bring with us. Or rather, what I *can* bring with us. I just found this on the TSA website:

Quote:

You are allowed to bring gel or liquid-filled teethers, canned, jarred, or processed baby food in your carry-on baggage and aboard your plane.
http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtrav...n/formula.shtm

So with this in mind, what is a good, quick, easy, reasonably mess-free, dinner/snack that won't take up a ton of space in my bag?

I have a ton of home made mini muffins in the freezer that I won't use up before I leave, so I'd like to bring some with me, but their requirements for regular food and drink are so unclear.

When I called our airline they said things like goldfish are fine, so I'm going to bring a few half ounce bags of pirate's booty that I've been stocking up on (our grocery store has been selling them 3 for a buck). I may also bing some freeze dried fruit (like the "Just Strawberries").

Any other suggestions?







:


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I haven't had a problem bring any type of non-liquidy food. I pack DS a sandwich whenever we fly (we do PBJ, but I'm not sure if you're doing PB with your little one yet), and no one has ever batted an eye. On our last flight, I also brought him a banana, then bought a yogurt in the terminal -- I'm not sure if that'd be allowed through security.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

We also never had a problem with anything that is non-liquid (or semi-liquid). Sandwiches are fine, mini-muffins, fruit, veggies, cookies, etc.

As a PSA: Please do not take pb on airplanes, especially for young kids who can smear it. Some people have severe allergies to peanuts where touching it or breathing it in can bring on an allergy attack. Some airlines have discontinued using peanuts as snacks for this very reason. If you can bring something else, that would be great but if you do make sure you wash hands (or use wipes) to prevent the peanut particles from spreading. Thanks.


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I fly alot with DD since my parents live several states away. I usually bring goldfish crackers, baby granola bars, a banana, and animal crackers. Also, there are some tiny juiceboxes from Apple and Eve that I fly with, plus an empty sippy cup to fill with milk or whatever from concession stand once we are through security. The juice boxes might make them go thru your bag after they scan it (the liquid will show up on the screen), so depending on whether you have the patience to have your bag checked you might want to skip those.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree with people above, you can bring whatever non-liqud or gel food you want. Last time we flew, I think I packed hummus on pita bread, sliced fruit and crackers. Your muffins and goldfish would be fine.

I just buy some water for DD once we get through security.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madskye* 
I fly alot with DD since my parents live several states away. I usually bring goldfish crackers, baby granola bars, a banana, and animal crackers. Also, there are some tiny juiceboxes from Apple and Eve that I fly with, plus an empty sippy cup to fill with milk or whatever from concession stand once we are through security. The juice boxes might make them go thru your bag after they scan it (the liquid will show up on the screen), so depending on whether you have the patience to have your bag checked you might want to skip those.

It specifically says on the TSA site that if you are bringing stuff outside of their 3-1-1 policy (3 ounces or less of liquids and gels in one, one quart clear bag) that you need to separate it and tell them up front. Juice, breast milk, and formula fall into that category. I imagine if you showed them your clear bag and then juice, that they probably wouldn't pull you over and go through your bag.

I guess that means I can bring my mini muffins. Yeay!


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

I just flew with my 20mo old. She takes pediasure so I brought 4 bottles of it (in case of flight delays which seem to happen to me regularly). I was told that was an excessive amount but when I explained that it was only 2 extra in case of a delay and they let it go through. I looked for juice boxes that were under 3oz and couldn't find any. I don't know if I saw the Apples & Eve brand. That would have been nice to have.

As far as solid foods- nothing was flagged. I had a big bag of goldfish crackers, a few cookies, granola bars, and peanut butter crackers. No problems with any of it.

If you do bring any liquids it has to be seperate and you have to take it out of your bag and present it to the TSA officer at the security gate, so keep it at the top of your bag. We also had to all remove our shoes and present our quart-sized bag of toiletries (toothpaste, shampoo, creams, ect which all had to be under 3oz)

Have fun!!


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

Just back from a trip with our 18 month old. No problem going thru security with the individual serving packs of applesauce and a bottle of milk--I just put them in the quart-size ziploc bag and pulled them out of the carry-on to go thru security. I also brought a lunchbox containing: hard-boiled eggs, peas, cheese sticks, a banana, and a bag of mixed cereal/just strawberries/just blueberries.

I was quite worried that DS wouldn't have enough to eat (some days he is insatiable) as our traveling days were 12-hour odysseys, but he did just fine. Hope your trip goes well!


----------



## absinthe (Mar 16, 2004)

Last week the TSA seized my sealed jar of macademia nut butter....







:


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

The juice boxes are actually 3.4 oz--so technically, I suppose they are not okay but I have not had issues bringing them through security. I figure worst case scenario they will throw my two juice boxes in the garbage with everyones "illegal" toiletries.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

I agree that non-liquid stuff isn't usually a problem. But she will need something to drink, so plan on buying something on the other side of security. You can take anything you buy on the secure side on the plane with you. An empty sippy cup or whatever is a good idea for mess reduction.

Also, remember that you may have a good long time in the airport once you clear security. I swear every time I do this I get through security in a few minutes and then have more than an hour to kill. Depending on what your child eats, how picky you are, and how well stocked your airport is, you may have time to buy and feed her dinner before you get on the plane.


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

Good thread and timely for us! I'm planning a PBJ sandwich, now I'll add goldfish crackers! We have an overnight flight and I'm not coughing up $$ for their "snack box."

Jenn


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madskye* 
The juice boxes are actually 3.4 oz--so technically, I suppose they are not okay but I have not had issues bringing them through security. I figure worst case scenario they will throw my two juice boxes in the garbage with everyones "illegal" toiletries.

Actually, juice does not fall into the 3-1-1 policy (that says it must be less then 3 ounces and contained in a 1 quart clear ziplock.

Quote:

If you are traveling with a baby or toddler baby formula, breast milk, and juice are allowed in your carry-on baggage or personal items. You can take these through the security checkpoints and aboard your plane. If you're not traveling with a baby or toddler, any formula, breast milk, or juice you're carrying must meet the requirements for carrying liquids, gels and aerosols (3-1-1). Click here to learn more about 3-1-1.
http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtrav...n/formula.shtm


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

My hsuband is soooo allergic to peanuts, and on an airplane, you just can't get away from it. The air just gets re-circulated, and what you do in row 1 ends up back in row 55 in just a few minutes. If your kiddos love pbj and you just can't come up with anything else easy to pack, try soybutter if you're not opposed to using soy. It's not going to trigger an allergic peanut reaction like pbj might, and it tastes nearly exactly like pb.

Seriously, pb allergic people aren't just trying to make life hard for everyone else. We had a terrible time on the plane b/c they served nuts to those who wanted them, and I had to nearly threaten the flight attendant to convince her not to offer them to the folks in our row and the few rows surrounding us. Thankfully, the folks in earshot of our conversation were willing to forgoe peanut snacks so Tom wouldn't end up in the hospital. This was 6 years ago, when they were still serving nuts on many flights.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

To those of you advocating avoiding the use of PB on flights, thanks for bringing it up.

I bring a PBJ sandwich with us pretty much everywhere we go (they're just so darned transportable!). I think I (ignorantly) thought that PB wouldn't affect anyone except the person eating it since it doesn't produce dust/particles the way peanuts do.

I will buy a jar of soy butter and use that when we fly. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

things not allowed: jello and pudding and yogurt (unless it is a 2 ounce serving. also any drinks.

everything else is fine. sandwhiches are of course a good bet. crackers and cheese, veggies (dip is iffy).


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
To those of you advocating avoiding the use of PB on flights, thanks for bringing it up.

I bring a PBJ sandwich with us pretty much everywhere we go (they're just so darned transportable!). I think I (ignorantly) thought that PB wouldn't affect anyone except the person eating it since it doesn't produce dust/particles the way peanuts do.

I will buy a jar of soy butter and use that when we fly. Thanks for the reminder!









Yay!







My boys LOVE pbj, and we eat it whenever we're outside playing, having a picnic, on the go, etc. Just NEVER around Daddy, b/c he can't be near it. And I try very hard to ask anyone around me if they have allergies before we open the sandwich baggie. So far, I've only had one person ask us to eat off to a distance, and my son understands enough that he refused to eat the sandwich altogether.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

i would check the pirate's booty website before eating that one of there products has been recalled http://www.robscape.com/files/veggie-booty-recall.php


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaina* 
i would check the pirate's booty website before eating that one of there products has been recalled http://www.robscape.com/files/veggie-booty-recall.php

It was the veggie booty that was recalled, and we're bringing the pirates booty (cheese).


----------

